# "Due to overwhelming customer demand, Kindle (Wi-Fi) is temporarily out of stock



## Dedalus (Feb 11, 2009)

So says Amazon on Saturday Dec 18

Kindle WiFi

Kindle 3G/Wifi


----------



## sabinfire (Nov 11, 2010)

So it finally happened!  But strange that it's the Wifi only model and not the 3G.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

sabinfire said:


> But strange that it's the Wifi only model and not the 3G.


Why do you think that?

Mike


----------



## sabinfire (Nov 11, 2010)

Despite what many of us think, not everyone has a wireless home network and the know-how to set up wireless devices, especially involving security encryption.  A lot of these Kindle purchases are Christmas gifts, so the only way to ensure that someone won't have any issues is to pick up the 3G model.  It's the most dumb-proof model.

If you ask me, having free 3G international internet is worth the extra $50, for certain.  I'm still amazed that Amazon was able to include this.


----------



## Dedalus (Feb 11, 2009)

sabinfire said:


> Despite what many of us think, not everyone has a wireless home network and the know-how to set up wireless devices, especially involving security encryption. A lot of these Kindle purchases are Christmas gifts, so the only way to ensure that someone won't have any issues is to pick up the 3G model. It's the most dumb-proof model.
> 
> If you ask me, having free 3G international internet is worth the extra $50, for certain. I'm still amazed that Amazon was able to include this.


Then why isn't the 3G model selling out? I think you misread the original post. It's the WiFi model that's sold out, not the 3G one.

After all, the WiFi one is cheaper. Plus Oprah and Ellen both gave away free ones on their shows. Or maybe they just didn't make enough. The Nook Color is getting very good reviews, but still not sold out.


----------



## kkay5 (Feb 1, 2010)

sabinfire said:


> So it finally happened! But strange that it's the Wifi only model and not the 3G.


I am sure it's because the Wifi model is cheaper.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Wow. I think the eReader revolution is in full swing. Those Amazon Kindle ads that I had been seeing must really be working.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

sabinfire said:


> Despite what many of us think, not everyone has a wireless home network and the know-how to set up wireless devices, especially involving security encryption. A lot of these Kindle purchases are Christmas gifts, so the only way to ensure that someone won't have any issues is to pick up the 3G model. It's the most dumb-proof model.
> 
> If you ask me, having free 3G international internet is worth the extra $50, for certain. I'm still amazed that Amazon was able to include this.


I agree. I think if it's in the budget that it's worth the extra money and eliminates one of the most common complaints. (It's the Wi-Fi version that's sold out at the moment though.)


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm really hoping that the order I placed for one last night is not effected. I'll be really sad on Christmas Day only having a cover to open and Dh will look a little bad to the kids for not having a present for Mom.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Shellybean said:


> I'm really hoping that the order I placed for one last night is not effected. I'll be really sad on Christmas Day only having a cover to open and Dh will look a little bad to the kids for not having a present for Mom.


Depending on what shipping you picked, you should be fine. WiFi version was definitely available yesterday and if you overnighted it they were still guaranteeing it for Christmas Eve. As long as your tracking info still says it'll get there, I find their estimates very accurate.


----------



## sabinfire (Nov 11, 2010)

Dedalus said:


> Then why isn't the 3G model selling out? I think you misread the original post. It's the WiFi model that's sold out, not the 3G one.


I was replying to jmiked, who asked me the question of why I was surprised that it's the WiFi only model that sold out instead of the 3G. So I gave him the reason why I thought that. Not sure how I misread anything.

As for why the 3G model isn't selling out, that's complicated. I can guarantee that Amazon isn't manufacturing the same exact number of both WiFi and 3G models. And as such, the demand for each model is different. You can't say that the WiFI model is more popular or in higher demand from this situation. For all we know, Amazon only had 1,000 Wifi models in stock versus 10,000 3G models in stock. All we can probably say is that Amazon under-estimated the demand for the WiFi only model, and/or over-estimated the demand of the 3G.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I think one of the factors is that when Kindle announced the Wi-Fi and Jeff Bezos did the rounds, he focused on this model as the one that might make it affordable for everyone in the family -- kids included -- to have one.  For a lot of first time buyers in particular, the 3G might seem unnecessary.


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Depending on what shipping you picked, you should be fine. WiFi version was definitely available yesterday and if you overnighted it they were still guaranteeing it for Christmas Eve. As long as your tracking info still says it'll get there, I find their estimates very accurate.


I imagine you are right. I haven't received an email that it's sold out and it still shows with a delivery date in my account and I did pay for overnight shipping.


----------



## dazdude (Dec 10, 2009)

I agree - why need 3g. I've stuck a whole bunch (50) books on the kindle - why would I need 3g coverage - wifi is fine for and when I need to get more books - for me its not a necessary and I believe its the same for most people - we can do almost everything else with our smart phones and computers we just don't need a kindle to do all that.

Daz


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Some people don't have wireless. Some people, like me, have very unreliable wireless. That's why we get the 3G version. Plus, I 'm more than happy to Demo my Kindle wherever I am, so I need the 3G so that I can show people how it works, even if I'm in the middle of a parking lot.

This is the 3rd Christmas in a row that the Kindle has been so popular that it has sold out before Christmas. Thankfully, this year, there's also the 3G version available.. Now people won't be wigging out and paying double the price for it on eBay.


----------



## sabinfire (Nov 11, 2010)

It depends on how you use your Kindle.  I would agree that 3G might not be important for some people. 

If you subscribe to newspapers, magazines, or blogs, you will probably want to have your periodicals updated on a semi-regular basis.  If you're someone who likes to read while on the go, or on vacation, or in any situation where you're away from home and not within range of a free WiFI source, 3G would come in very handy.

If you're someone who's not very tech-savvy, 3G would come in very handy.

If you're someone who likes convenience and stream-lining your Kindle experience, the 3G wins out.

The only advantage of the WiFi only model is that it's cheaper.  To me, the price difference between $139 and $189 isn't great enough to lose out on such a nice feature.  But obviously not everyone agrees with that.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

If buying for me I would by wifi. But the last two I bought were for my mom and grandmother. And I don't want to play tech support from 700 miles away. I have showed my mom twice how to delete books but that is still on the list of things for me to do when I go visit for Christmas.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It's almost the opposite here in the UK - the Wi-Fi model is showing as in stock and still available for delivery for Christmas, but the 3G is on a 7 to 10 day wait.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

My co-worker told me yesterday that she wants a Kindle from her DH and she was asking me about mine.  She didn't think he would want to order on the internet, so I told her about Staples, Target and BB.  I wonder if they are sold out on the WiFi only as well?


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

I had seen earlier this afternoon that the Wi-Fi would be delayed in shipping. I'm sorry for those who waited till today, or even next week, to order, but I am glad to see that the popularity of the Kindle doesn't seem to be waning in the face of the attractiveness of the Nook Color and inexpensive tablets.

I had an hour wait in the doctor's office yesterday, but I had my Kindle and was able to read in a couple of books that I'm presently going through. What a wonderful device.

Bill


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

I was in Target yesterday and there weren't any kindles left on the shelf, only covers.  There were quite a few ipads left though.  I was also in Best Buy and didn't see many left. One man was holding on to a DX box like he was about to be robbed, lol.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

sabinfire said:


> I was replying to jmiked, who asked me the question of why I was surprised that it's the WiFi only model that sold out instead of the 3G. So I gave him the reason why I thought that. Not sure how I misread anything.


I don't think you misread anything, but your explanation is faulty. Your statement explains why 3G would have sold out which it hasn't (no home wifi, difficult wifi set-up, etc.), not why wifi only model has.


----------



## MulliganAl (Nov 11, 2010)

Bummer, I guess this is what they mean by being a "day late...".  I just ordered one as a gift and noticed that the ship date is 3-5 days because of the backorder,  I'm hoping it's more like 3 days that way it will still arrive in time for Christmas, otherwise I'll have to put a photo of a Kindle inside a card which is not much fun.

Come on Amazon...make me happy.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Tripp said:


> My co-worker told me yesterday that she wants a Kindle from her DH and she was asking me about mine. She didn't think he would want to order on the internet, so I told her about Staples, Target and BB. I wonder if they are sold out on the WiFi only as well?


I have a friend that works at Staples. I was just talking to him and he told me they got 8 Wi-Fi Kindles in today and they sold them all. They can't keep them in stock and takes a few days to get replenished. The DX versions however are not moving.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

arshield said:


> And I don't want to play tech support from 700 miles away.


Exactly!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I wonder if some of the people buying the WiFi only model are just focusing on price, and aren't really clear as to the technical difference between the models. These would be the people most likely to NOT have WiFi at home. They may be in for a surprise...


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

gdae23 said:


> I wonder if some of the people buying the WiFi only model are just focusing on price, and aren't really clear as to the technical difference between the models. These would be the people most likely to NOT have WiFi at home. They may be in for a surprise...


That happened to another friend of mine. She bought the WiFi only K3 for herself over Thanksgiving weekend. She has no WiFi router in her home and she couldn't figure out how to use it. She brought it into work and I showed her how to load her books via the computer, but she told me on Thursday that she tried at home and couldn't figure it out again. She should have spent the extra $50.00. I will help her until she is able to figure it out.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> I don't think you misread anything, but your explanation is faulty. Your statement explains why 3G would have sold out which it hasn't (no home wifi, difficult wifi set-up, etc.), not why wifi only model has.


But they were not trying to explain why the wifi sold out first. They thought it was weird that the 3G didn't sell out first and when asked why they thought this they explained why.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I find this thread a bit off.  Seems like a lot of assumptions with out real facts.  Those who chose to buy a wifi version don't know what they've just done, right?  That seems to be the consensus of the thread.  

From a wifi only purchaser... 3g sucks.  It may work for you like silk running through your finger tips, but it doesn't for me.  From the very beginning, I've wished for a little usb adapter to make my wonderful K2 work with my wifi.  Amazon did not go to that extreme for those of us with this issue, but did decide to make a wifi version of their new kindle.  Perfect for me, and it seems many others as well.  I can look up books (and prefer to do so) on my iphone, PC or laptop any time I'd like.  I don't use that option even now on my 3g k2i.  Right now, to load books I have to transfer from my computer or I have to take the kindle with me into town where the signal is better and let it do all its downloading while running errands.  Its annoying.  And takes too much thought process and planning for my taste.  Plus the indexing kills my battery because I generally add books at the least three times a week to as often as daily. I'm looking forward to setting the kindle up on my wifi and no longer being limited when I get that late night need a new book right now desire.  

The wifi only version sold out because it was popular.  Because those that decided to buy it over the wif/3g model did so for reasons that only they can tell you.  Not because they didn't understand the purchasing choices between the two.


----------



## robotwarlord (Dec 19, 2010)

gdae23 said:


> I wonder if some of the people buying the WiFi only model are just focusing on price, and aren't really clear as to the technical difference between the models. These would be the people most likely to NOT have WiFi at home. They may be in for a surprise...


I have no wifi and the I bought the non-3g Kindle. I don't really see what the big deal with having online access is. I'm never so desperate to get a book that I can't wait till I'm at home to download it. I'm also never so feeling so lazy that plugging a USB cable in to transfer stuff is more that I'm willing to do. What exactly are the technical problems that you find so objectionable with not having 3G?


----------



## sabinfire (Nov 11, 2010)

kindlegrl81 said:


> But they were not trying to explain why the wifi sold out first. They thought it was weird that the 3G didn't sell out first and when asked why they thought this they explained why.


Thank you. For a forum full of readers, I'm surprised we're having such difficulty reading the replies in this thread.

Just in case anyone is still confused and unable to re-read the earlier posts here, I stated that I was surprised that the 3G didn't sell out first. Then someone asked me "why do you think this?" Then I replied with my answer. Then several people took my answer out of context, told me I misread the original post, and told me that my explanation was faulty. My 'explanation' being the reason I was surprised the WiFi version sold out first.


----------



## robotwarlord (Dec 19, 2010)

sabinfire said:


> Just in case anyone is still confused and unable to re-read the earlier posts here, I stated that I was surprised that the 3G didn't sell out first. Then someone asked me "why do you think this?" Then I replied with my answer. Then several people took my answer out of context, told me I misread the original post, and told me that my explanation was faulty. My 'explanation' being the reason I was surprised the WiFi version sold out first.


Indeed you were, but I think the conversations has now taken a different direction.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Meh. Whenever I eventually get a Kindle, I'll get the wifi-only version. I'm a poor student whose college has campus-wide wifi and has wifi at home. I spend most of my time at either of these two places, so the 3G isn't worth it to me. I have a wifi-only iPad, and only occasionally do I wish I had 3G. If there's something I have to go online for, I just wait 'til I get home. Contrary to popular belief, my generation does have patience. 

On that note, most people in the US seem to have access to wifi- or at least, if you can afford a Kindle, you probably have access to wifi somewhere. A lot of people out there are probably like me, thinking "There's no book that I absolutely have to buy that can't wait until I get home to my wifi." If I was someone who traveled a lot, I could see the appeal of 3G, but as I spend the majority of my time in the proximity of a wifi network, it's just not worth the extra $50. I'd rather put that towards an Oberon case.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I think a lot of the Kindles bought this Christmas were bought as gifts.  People probably went with the $139 one because it's cheaper.  Your average person on the street has no idea how ereaders work, so they probably don't even think about whether it's WiFi or 3G.

The thing that gets me is I've already seen posts on Facebook about the Kindles being back ordered and people are already "blaming" Amazon for not making enough to get through the holidays.  I hate it when people more or less say 'Wah-Wah, poor little me, I waited until 5 days before Christmas and now I can't get a Kindle.  Big bad Amazon doesn't do a good job with their marketing.'


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I think a lot of the Kindles bought this Christmas were bought as gifts. People probably went with the $139 one because it's cheaper. Your average person on the street has no idea how ereaders work, so they probably don't even think about whether it's WiFi or 3G.


I think this is the explanation.

I wonder how many are being sold. Of both types.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

kindlegrl81 said:


> But they were not trying to explain why the wifi sold out first. They thought it was weird that the 3G didn't sell out first and when asked why they thought this they explained why.


OK. I get it now.


----------



## susie539 (Dec 31, 2009)

Glad I already bought my 2 K3s a few weeks ago. I went for the wifi only because there is no 3g in the area I live in. It is over and hour drive in any direction to get a 3G signal


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> I think one of the factors is that when Kindle announced the Wi-Fi and Jeff Bezos did the rounds, he focused on this model as the one that might make it affordable for everyone in the family -- kids included -- to have one. For a lot of first time buyers in particular, the 3G might seem unnecessary.


Good points. That's why I got wi fi models for my grand kids and a 3G for my daughter-in-law. My daughter already has a K2. Put me down for lower price being the reason the wi fi's are sold out.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

robotwarlord said:


> I have no wifi and the I bought the non-3g Kindle. I don't really see what the big deal with having online access is. I'm never so desperate to get a book that I can't wait till I'm at home to download it. I'm also never so feeling so lazy that plugging a USB cable in to transfer stuff is more that I'm willing to do. What exactly are the technical problems that you find so objectionable with not having 3G?


I think they may mean that it's difficult, technically, to set up a home network if they don't have one. When ours was set up initially, I had to have the Geek Squad do it. Now I have 2 wi fi phones and a wi fi radio added, in addition to 2 laptops and a printer. In other words, it has taken me a couple of years to understand the benefits of wi fi. I wouldn't set up a network just for a Kindle though; I would go with 3G instead. There's a monthly cost to have broadband/dsl/cable, etc.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Shastastan said:


> I wouldn't set up a network just for a Kindle though; I would go with 3G instead. There's a monthly cost to have broadband/dsl/cable, etc.


Well. . . .but assuming you already have an internet connection, it's not that hard to install a wireless router to give yourself a little home WiFi network. And they don't cost that much any more either. The key is to set some security on it -- so many people get a router and leave all the defaults which means the network is completely open to anyone to use it to access the internet. More importantly, if they can get to your network, they can get to personal/confidential information stored in your computers. Given all that, some folks are just as happy to only run a wired network in their home. . . .


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

sabinfire said:


> Despite what many of us think, not everyone has a wireless home network and the know-how to set up wireless devices, especially involving security encryption. A lot of these Kindle purchases are Christmas gifts, so the only way to ensure that someone won't have any issues is to pick up the 3G model. It's the most dumb-proof model.
> 
> If you ask me, having free 3G international internet is worth the extra $50, for certain. I'm still amazed that Amazon was able to include this.


Not everyone certainly, but I would argue the majority of home internet users have wifi.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

I have Wi-Fi in my house and at my office, so I didn't have to have 3G and almost bought the Wi-Fi only. Yet I don't have a smart phone, so there are times when having 3G is helpful, even though the browser may be a little slow. For $50 and no monthly fee, it was worth it to me.

For those giving the Kindle as a Christmas present, that's another matter, IMO. I can see how the stock of Wi-Fi only would dwindle more quickly than the 3G + Wi-Fi. And if I were given a K3, I would be perfectly happy to receive a Wi-Fi only model.

Bill


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

My third kindle is the K3 Wifi.  I've rarely used the internet access on the first two K2's, and besides, I have an android smartphone with a color screen and a real browser if I really need to get online and I'm away from my home network.  We are a tech-centric, upper-middle income household with all the latest gadgets, but the 3G K3 just didn't scream 'buy me!' as I selected our third kindle.  To each her own.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Interesting - I've been assuming that anyone who, like myself, doesn't have WiFi at home would automatically want the 3G model, which is what I got. I do plan to get a router and set up WiFi at some point, but it sounds like one more possibly time-consuming thing on my already overly long to-do list so I haven't gotten around to it yet.  Actually, I would sometimes want to have access away from home and away from WiFi, so I would probably have chosen the 3G model anyway. I have decent 3G access at home, and wasn't thinking about the fact that some people have difficulties with 3G and do better with WiFi, but that makes sense depending on where you live. I don't really mind transferring items by cable, and do it frequently to get my personal documents on the Kindle, but I also like having the download ability of the 3G. 

To clarify my post above, I didn't mean to imply that all buyers of the WiFi model chose it erroneously due to confusion about WiFi vs. 3G capabilities. Many people of course knew exactly what they were buying. But I do believe some people are clueless on this issue, and were just focused on price, and will be surprised to find the Kindle doesn't work as expected. I think this is at least part of the reason for WiFi sales exceeding 3G sales, although there's no way of course to know how many buyers would fall into this category. It will be interesting to see if any comments about this issue surface after the holidays.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Experiences vary, but it was so easy that I can barely remember setting up the WiFi.


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

Setting up a home router was not a problem for me and I'm not a techy person. I just followed the directions on box and it was up and running in a couple of minutes. Add me to the list of those who don't have a need for the 3G. I never purchase from the Kindle, I prefer to use the computer and I have an iPhone if I needed to download a book right away. I have wifi at work and at home and there are hot spots everywhere. I'd rather spend that $50 on books, but YMMV.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

I got the last one! Sorry everybody!


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

I got notice this am that mine is shipping earlier than expected. Dh is much relived. LOL


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . . .but assuming you already have an internet connection, it's not that hard to install a wireless router to give yourself a little home WiFi network. And they don't cost that much any more either. The key is to set some security on it -- so many people get a router and leave all the defaults which means the network is completely open to anyone to use it to access the internet. More importantly, if they can get to your network, they can get to personal/confidential information stored in your computers. Given all that, some folks are just as happy to only run a wired network in their home. . . .


I agree that it might not be that hard to set up a home wifi network *without* encryption but that's not a good idea, IMHO. Yes, if you have one then use it. I just got Netflix for our WII and am kicking myself for not doing it sooner. It's a nice convenience.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I bought my router and set up my wireless network when I bought a netbook in 2009.  Thought it would be silly to have to use ethernet connection for a small computer.  Wish I'd done this before I bought my all-in-one printer, because then I would have bought a wireless one.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

kay_dee said:


> Setting up a home router was not a problem for me and I'm not a techy person.


My SIL set up a wi-fi home router and she is so non-computer savvy she asked me how to open an attachment in an email ( seriously)


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Somewhat of a topic drift here, but just to respond to a few of the recent comments: I've heard mixed reviews about how hard it is to set up WiFi. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will go smoothly when I get around to it. I'm pretty good about reading and following instructions for that sort of thing, so hopefully that will make a difference.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I just got a K3 wifi only and it is perfect. I had a K1 with 3g and I NEVER turned the wireless on unless I was at a book club and looking up a book, but even then my iphone had a better browser. Even with the wifi version and wifi at home I still load books via the usb and I put 10-15 on a time. I can't imagine absolutely needing 3g for anything.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> Somewhat of a topic drift here, but just to respond to a few of the recent comments: I've heard mixed reviews about how hard it is to set up WiFi. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will go smoothly when I get around to it. I'm pretty good about reading and following instructions for that sort of thing, so hopefully that will make a difference.


gdae, take the leap. . . .when WiFi was new I think it was much more problematic -- directions written by engineers in Japan and translated by a 'bot into English -- sometimes not particularly clear. But now, they step you through it very clearly -- even prompt you to change the network name and set a new password/passphrase and not just leave the default. Of course, if you are more knowledgeable, you can take further steps to increase security. . . . .


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I have Verizon as my internet provider and the router they gave me has WiFi built in - didn't have to do much at all to set it up.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> gdae, take the leap. . . .when WiFi was new I think it was much more problematic -- directions written by engineers in Japan and translated by a 'bot into English -- sometimes not particularly clear. But now, they step you through it very clearly -- even prompt you to change the network name and set a new password/passphrase and not just leave the default. Of course, if you are more knowledgeable, you can take further steps to increase security. . . . .


I checked into changing to a newer router since I've had mine for 4-5 years. However, many are still using the same one so I decided to keep mine. I'm sure things have changed for the better regarding setup. I may be letting my opinion be clouded with some bad experiences that I've had trying to get some printers setup. My current one was no problem. My wifi password is awkward to input, but good from a security standpoint. YMMV


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

No techie here.  Back on Feb. 5 made the switch from P.C. to Mac(Book Pro).  Wasn't wireless prior.  Got AirPort Extreme router.  Called AppleCare to set up router.  Very good.  Love all my Apples.


----------



## hidden_user (Dec 20, 2010)

Got my first Kindle for Christmas (K3 Wi-Fi) and just joined this forum today.

I don't need 3G coverage because I am retired and don't travel so much that I need 24x7 internet or Amazon access. The Wi-Fi K3 will suit me just fine  

For those interested in setting up a Wi-Fi hot spot in their home, I can recomment the one I just installed yesterday. The wireless router router I installed was VERY simple to install and get up and running. All I had to was make the necessary wired connection between the router and my DSL modem as shown on the installation CD. The installation CD did ALL the required configuration of the wireless router automatically except for a name and password. Could not have been easier and works perfectly.

The wireless router: Linksys E2000 by Cisco

Couple of thoughts though ... the router cost $79 at Walmart ... for only $50 more than the price of the K3 Wi-Fi, I could have a K3 3G+Wi-Fi. But I figured that I could also use the Wi-Fi hot spot at home for other devices as well (ipod etc etc). The other thing is that I realize I don't need a Wi-Fi hot spot at all in my home in order to download and install material from Amazon and onto my Kindle. All that can be done by the use of a home computer and the Kindle provided USB feature. That being said, one would still need a Wi-Fi connection to register the Kindle device with Amazon.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

hidden_user said:


> The other thing is that I realize I don't need a Wi-Fi hot spot at all in my home in order to download and install material from Amazon and onto my Kindle. All that can be done by the use of a home computer and the Kindle provided USB feature. That being said, one would still need a Wi-Fi connection to register the Kindle device with Amazon.


Congrats on your new Kindle and Wi-Fi, and welcome to the Boards. While I agree it is quite easy to transfer books to the Kindle via USB, I think you will find the Whispernet downloads are crazy convenient. The only time I pull out the USB is when I buy from a non-Amazon site and then I tolerate the entire 2 or 3 minutes it takes compared to mere seconds with Wi-Fi or 3G. . Watch out for one click buying though! It is also crazy convenient and way too easy to spend money.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I must admit that I am really lazy and don't want to deal with the hassle of whipping out a USB cord and hooking it up to transfer books to my Kindle.  I'm a "Whispernet Gal" all the way.  It's worth the extra $50 for me.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

hidden_user said:


> ....snip......
> 
> .....The other thing is that I realize I don't need a Wi-Fi hot spot at all in my home in order to download and install material from Amazon and onto my Kindle. All that can be done by the use of a home computer and the Kindle provided USB feature. That being said, one would still need a Wi-Fi connection to register the Kindle device with Amazon.


I'm retired, too, and didn't really want to know what wi fi is. Although I have 3G on my K2, I found out a lot more uses for it as follows:
(These apps do not need a computer except for initial registration)

Netflix movies streamed via WII (had built in wi fi as do the new TVs)
Wi Fi Radio with thousands of stations sounding better than FM and also free
Wi Fi phones via Skype. Cost $2.50 per month for unlimited minutes to U.S. and Canada

My only regret is that I didn't take time to learn about these apps a long time ago. Hey, maybe there's still hope for me? 

Sorry for the topic digression.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

laurie_lu said:


> I must admit that I am really lazy and don't want to deal with the hassle of whipping out a USB cord and hooking it up to transfer books to my Kindle. I'm a "Whispernet Gal" all the way. It's worth the extra $50 for me.


To add to that, I get a kick out of being able to shop for and download a book while riding down the freeway.

Someone mentioned earlier about some people not knowing enough to get the 3G version... this happened when my husband's workplace announced they were issuing iPads. I told Mr. 007 that he wanted to be sure to get the 3G version since his work involves much travel to places with iffy wifi service. Others didn't know the difference so they got the regular iPad and were disappointed to find out what they'd missed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just posted to the official Amazon Kindle FaceBook page:



> Attention last minute shoppers: We just received more of our all new $139 Kindles in our warehouses in time for Christmas delivery! We had previously run out due to overwhelming demand, but we can now deliver more Kindles in time for Christmas.


----------



## Meriflower (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes, I received notice from Amazon that I'll be getting my Kindle Wi-fi on Friday!


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

Dedalus said:


> So says Amazon on Saturday Dec 18
> 
> Kindle WiFi
> 
> Kindle 3G/Wifi


Ordered one before they ran out. Just came in yesterday. Good timing!


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

They're now back.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

And I was just going to post the news... I also got it from FB... But you guys beat me to it lol


----------



## Paper Tiger (Nov 23, 2010)

According to BGR, Kindle 3G is actually the #1 seller and and the WiFi only model is their #2.

http://www.bgr.com/2010/12/21/amazons-kindle-wi-fi-sold-out-ahead-of-christmas/


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I wonder if the newly shipped batch of the wifi models have letter keys that are now fixed and won't fade


----------



## Anne Bradshaw (Jul 22, 2010)

I guess this answers the skeptics' who think people won't give up their paperback books any time soon. I'm already at the stage where I can't _ever_ imagine giving up my Kindle


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

I wonder how many people ordered 3g thinking Amazon wouldn't get any more wifi models before Christmas.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

meeko350 said:


> I wonder how many people ordered 3g thinking Amazon wouldn't get any more wifi models before Christmas.


Hmmmm .... an extra $50 to Amazon for each 3G model that normally would have been purchased as a wifi only model.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

meeko350 said:


> I wonder how many people ordered 3g thinking Amazon wouldn't get any more wifi models before Christmas.





laurie_lu said:


> Hmmmm .... an extra $50 to Amazon for each 3G model that normally would have been purchased as a wifi only model.


I'm not sure if the implication is that they announced a shortage that wasn't real so people would buy the 3G. . . . .but really, I don't expect much of that extra $50 is profit for them. . . . 'cause if people use the 3G they've got to pay ATT for the minutes.

I expect they honestly ran out -- maybe a shipment was delayed. Anyway, they're back now, so that's that.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

And wifi is still in stock.  For some reason when I saw this thread and that Ann had posted, the first thought through my mind was "Ann is posting that they've run out again!!!"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What?  You don't trust me?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> What? You don't trust me?


Oh I trust you (you even let me hold your Kindle while you ran to get food!), but I thought there might be a surge of people grabbing a cheaper wifi for last minute 
Christmas gifts!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Oh I trust you (you even let me hold your Kindle while you ran to get food!), but I thought there might be a surge of people grabbing a cheaper wifi for last minute
> Christmas gifts!


If you get one day shipping you can order any Kindle today and get it tomorrow. . . . . . .


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I just got back from Best Buy and all e-readers were sold out with the exception of 3 lone Nook Colors.  Even the Sonys were depleted.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> I just got back from Best Buy and all e-readers were sold out with the exception of 3 lone Nook Colors. Even the Sonys were depleted.


Poor unloved Nook Colors! I was in a BB a few days ago, and the only ereaders on hand were eInk Nooks and the ones from Sharper Image (forget the name).


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Literati


----------

